# Debate-Evacuações numa situação de emergência



## KarluZ (19 Ago 2018 às 16:36)

[debate]

Sobre evacuações numa situação de emergência a propósito de Monchique fiquei uma semana de castigo e não pude responder a várias pessoas e muitas mensagens foram apagadas para lhes conseguir responder agora

Para não colidir com regras do forum de incendios ou ser rotulado de spammer opto por criar uma nova conversa para debater esse tema a quem estiver interessado

A semana passada o assunto escalou muito rápido, para algumas pessoas quem não obdece a uma ordem de evacuação ou é burra, alcoolica ou tem problemas de saude mental, ou seja, doidas ou atrasadas ou a caminho disso

A realidade não é como essas pessoas pensam, e essa reacção espero que não as tenham as autoridades pois pode ter consequencias desastrosas



Só para começar o debate posso dizer que uma das evacuações em massa mais mal sucedidas e mais estudadas até hoje foi a evacuação de New Orleans durante o furacão Katrina, foi tema central de centenas de estudos

E tal como a semana passada aqui, em New Orleans nessa altura muitos comentadores, "especialistas" e "intelectuais", muitos igados a classes médias e ricas sobretudo conservadorsas, atribuiram a causa da evacuação mal sucedida ao facto da população ser malandra, ociosa, alcoólica, drogada ou ... simplesmente ser "preta", sim, isso aconteceu mesmo


*Why Did They ‘‘Choose’’ to Stay?*
https://web.stanford.edu/group/mcsl...loads/2011/06/Why-did-they-choose-to-stay.pdf

*One lesson from Katrina: don’t be so quick to shame the people who stay*
https://news.rutgers.edu/sites/medrel/files/news-clips/Why some people never evacuate during a hurricane, according to a psychologist - Vox_0.pdf


----------



## KarluZ (20 Ago 2018 às 08:52)

As razões para que pessoas não decidem evacuar podem ser muitas, a relação que tem com o lugar e as coisas pode ser muito diferente da percepção que temos disso

Quando autoridades decidem evacuar um local deve haver muita informação em todo o processo
Não houve tempo por exemplo, ok, mas então tem que haver informação pós sucedido, uma sessão de esclarecimento local, uma conferencia de imprensa, etc

"Nós decidimos evacuar este local porque" por exemplo
- incêndio descontrolou-se
- temos indicações de que previsões ....
- etc etc etc

Alguém teve conhecimento de que isso sucedeu ? Não encontrei nada sobre isso o que é intrigante e dá azo a todo o tipo de especulações, encolhe-se simplesmente os ombros ?


Se não existir estratégia clara de informação e formação contínua das populações estamos entregues a amadores que não sabem bem o que andam a fazer


----------

